
Ask HN: I've been writing a weekly newsletter for 164 weeks––what can I improve? - torinrittenberg
I&#x27;ve kept the same style and format since I started on day one, over three years ago.<p>I&#x27;m ready for a change. How can I make this newsletter better for readers?<p>Any&#x2F;all advice welcome<p>Archive here:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;torinrittenberg.com&#x2F;archive<p>Latest Issue here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;us15.campaign-archive.com&#x2F;?u=6e8a950a4cef43469078fd6ea&amp;id=e79e6b592f
======
open-source-ux
_" I'm ready for a change. How can I make this newsletter better for
readers?"_

I posted this link recently about writing and it might give you some ideas if
you are interested in trying a different writing style. For example, are there
other "weekly briefings" style newsletters you read or like? Can you learn
from their style of writing or approach?

In the video, the person tries the "copywork" approach to writing which is an
exercise to emulate the style of another writer. Does it work?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By-
_gbXjEEM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By-_gbXjEEM)

------
markgavalda
Have you asked your actual subscribers?

